# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  صور من أى مكان بمصر

## أبو حاتم العونى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بشرى للأخوة الأفاضل
أطلب أى مخطوط بمصر أصوره لك إن شاء الله تعالى
مع أن يكون معك اسم الكتاب أو اسم المؤلف ورقم المخطوط بالدار 
أرجو من الأخوه الدعاء والتيسير.

----------


## احمدعاطف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... أخى الكريم أنا احتاج 
1- مخطوط روض الاداب 
المؤلف : شهاب الدين أحمد بن محمد 
دار الكتب المصرية 
تحت رقم 1437 أدب
وموجود كذلك فى معهد المخطوطات تحت رقم 83 أدب المكتبة التيمورية 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
2- ديوان جمال الدين بن نباتة 
مخطوط دار الكتب المصرية تحت رقم 1018 أدب وكذلك 1264 أدب وكذلك 1101 , 923 شعر تيمور , 106 شعر تيمور 
أرجو منك المساعدة أخى الكريم نظراا لحاجتى لهما فى دراستى للضرورة

----------


## أبو حاتم العونى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخى الفاضل/أحمد عاطف
حتى أرسل لك المخطوط إن شاء الله أرجو منك إرسال الإيميل الخاص بك 
أو فتح إستقبال الرسائل

----------


## احمدعاطف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أشكرك كل الشكر أخى الكريم علبى هذا العمل الكبير جزاك الله الجنة
وقمت بأرسال التفاصيل للمراسله فى رسالة خاصة لك أرجو منك التجاوب معها   وشكرااا

----------


## ابن دقيق العيد

أخي الكريم أحتاج هذه المخطوطات والحاجة ماسة بارك الله فيك من موقع
وزارة الأوقاف : المكتبة المركزية للمخطوطات الإسلامية وهي :
 الرقم العام : 1779 – مشيخة العجمى / أحمد بن محمد بن أحمد بن إبراهيم بن محمد بن على
بن محمد العجمى
مكان الأصل : الأحمدى
رقم الأصل : 1238
المؤلف من المقدمة : أحمد بن أحمد بن محمد بن أحمد بن إبراهيم بن محمد بن على بن محمد العجمى الشافعى الاشعرى الزهرى الوفائى
عنوان الغلاف : سلسلة العلماء
ـ2ـ محمد القصبى
التاريخ: 1296 هـ
الموضوعات: 1 ـ التراجم ، 2 ـ العلماء – تراجم ، 3- المشايخ – تراجم ، 4- الببلوجرافيات
 تصانيف " أحمد بن أحمد العجمى " 
العنوان الموثق : مشيخة العجمى
..............................  .....
الرقم العام : 1439 – تطهير الجنان واللسان عن الخوض والتفوه بثلب معاوية بن أبى سفيان / أحمد بن محمد بن محمد بن على بن حجر الهيتمى
وزارة الأوقاف : المكتبة المركزية للمخطوطات الإسلامية
مكان الأصل : الأحمدى
رقم الأصل : 738
الموضوعات : 1- التاريخ ، 2- التراجم
العنوان الموثق : تطهير الجنان واللسان عن الخوض والتفوه بثلب معاوية بن أبى سفيان
اسم المؤلف : أحمد بن محمد بن محمد بن على بن حجر الهيتمى
اللقب : شهاب الدين ، الهيتمى
..............................  ..
الرقم العام : 538 - نبذة لطيفة فى بيان مقاصد الحجاز ومعالمه الشريفة / أحمد بن أحمد بن سلامة القليوبى الشافعى
وزارة الأوقاف : المكتبة المركزية للمخطوطات الإسلامية
مكان الأصل :الأحمدى
رقم الأصل : 125 
العنوان الموثق : نبذه لطيفة فى بيان مقاصد الحجاز ومعالمه الشريفة
اسم المؤلف : أحمد بن أحمد بن سلامة القليوبى الشافعى
..............................  ......
 الرقم العام : 52 - الشجرة فى الأنساب / محمد بن رضوان النميرى الوادى اشى
وزارة الأوقاف : المكتبة المركزية للمخطوطات الإسلامية
مكان الاصل : الأحمدى
رقم الاصل :746
عنوان صفحة العنوان : الشجرة وأنساب العرب ونوادرهم وما وقع بينهم من الحروب و المفاخر
فاتحة المخطوط : الحمد لله الذى جعل للعرب جماً لايتهافت عليه...
محمد الأحمدى القصبى
التاريخ :1295 هـ
الموضوعات :1-الأنساب ،علم 2-التاريخ الأسلامى 3-الأحلام - تفسير
العنوان الموثق : الشجرة والأنساب
‎اسم المؤلف : محمد بن رضوان بن محمد بن أحمد بن إبراهيم بن أرقم النميرى الوادى أشى
...............
الرقم العام : 1475 - فضايل دمشق و غيرها من أرض الشام / البصروى
وزارة الأوقاف : المكتبة المركزية للمخطوطات الإسلامية
مكان الأصل : الأحمدى
رقم الأصل : 768
المؤلف من صفحة العنوان : البصروى
عنوان صفحة العنوان : محاسن الشام وفضائلها
العنوان فى المقدمة : فضايل دمشق و غيرها من أرض الشام
..............................  ...
الرقم العام : 1658 – حروب البحار مع الملوك وعجائب المخلوقات ، وقصص وأخبار عن حروب البحار
وزارة الأوقاف : المكتبة المركزية للمخطوطات الإسلامية
مكان الأصل : الأحمدى
رقم الأصل : 760
.......................
الرقم العام : 1806ر4– مختصر تاريخ مصر / الحسن بن إبراهيم بن الحسين بن الحسن بن على بن خالد بن راشد بن عبد الله بن سليمان ابن زولاق .
وزارة الأوقاف : المكتبة المركزية للمخطوطات الإسلامية
مكان الأصل : الأحمدى
رقم الأصل : 729
ضمن مجموعة
رقم الرسالة داخل المجموعة : 4
..............................  ..
الرقم العام : 1852ر5– تحقيق الاحتساب فى تدقيق الانتساب / على بن سلطان محمد الهروى القارى .
وزارة الأوقاف : المكتبة المركزية للمخطوطات الإسلامية
مكان الأصل : الأحمدى
رقم الأصل : 971
ضمن مجموعة
رقم الرسالة داخل المجموعة :5 
...........................
الرقم العام : 1492 - مرشد الزوار / محمد الزاير
وزارة الأوقاف : المكتبة المركزية للمخطوطات الإسلامية
مكان الأصل : الأحمدى
رقم الأصل : 718 
..................
الرقم العام : 142- ريحانة الندما وشمامه الأدبا الظرفا وفاكهة الأعيان والفضلا / أحمد بن محمد بن عمر الخفاجى المصرى الحنفى
وزارة الأوقاف : المكتبة المركزية للمخطوطات الإسلامية
مكان الأصل : الأحمدى
رقم الأصل : 238 
................
الرقم العام : 1442ر2 ــ ذكر أخبار المشايخ
وزارة الأوقاف : المكتبة المركزية للمخطوطات الإسلامية
مكان الأصل : الأحمدى
رقم الأصل : 707
ضمن مجموعة
رقم الرسالة داخل المجموعة : 2 
........................
الرقم العام : 1847ر2– أسانيد مشايخ على بن أحمد بن مكرم الله الصعيدى / على بن أحمد بن مكرم الله .
وزارة الأوقاف : المكتبة المركزية للمخطوطات الإسلامية
مكان الأصل : الأحمدى
رقم الأصل : 162
ضمن مجموعة
رقم الرسالة داخل المجموعة : 2 
.........................
الرقم العام : 1847ر4– ثبت عبد الله الشبراوى / عبد الله بن محمد بن عامر بن شرف الدين الشبراوى .
وزارة الأوقاف : المكتبة المركزية للمخطوطات الإسلامية
مكان الأصل : الأحمدى
رقم الأصل : 162
ضمن مجموعة
رقم الرسالة داخل المجموعة : 4 
...........................
الرقم العام : 2012ر8– [ إجازات أحمد الجوهرى الشافعى الخالدى الأزهرى ]ـ
وزارة الأوقاف : المكتبة المركزية للمخطوطات الإسلامية
مكان الأصل : الأحمدى
رقم الأصل : 164
ضمن مجموعة
رقم الرسالة داخل المجموعة : 8 
....................
الرقم العام : 510 رس 2- فتح المنان على أوايل سورة الدخان ، مجلس النصف من شعبان / نجم الدين الغيطى السكندرى
وزارة الأوقاف : المكتبة المركزية للمخطوطات الإسلامية
مكان الأصل : الأحمدى
رقم الأصل : 1223
ضمن مجموعة
رقم الرسالة داخل المجموعة : 2
......................
هذه المخطوطات أخي الكريم لو تكرمت واستطعت أن تصورها لنا  جزاك الله كل خير ,ولا بأس أن تراسلني على الخاص 
للتوضيح.
جعل الله سبحانه سعيك  وجهدك في ميزان حسناتك.

----------


## الدكتور أبو عطاء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .في البدء، أسأل الله لك الجنة وكفى.هل قمت بتصوير المخطوط الذي طلبت منك وهو: معراج الوصول إلى سماوات الأصول ( نظم الورقات) لمحمد بن قاسم بن زاكور الفاسي؟المرجو الرد.د المصطفى لغفيري.

----------


## أبو حاتم العونى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تادكتور الفاضل/المصطفى لغفيري
إن شاء تعالى ستفتح دار الكتب المصريه باب التصوير فى يوم 2008/7/1
قريباً إن شاء الله
أدعو الله لنا التيسير

----------


## رغدان مجيد محمد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بشرى للأخوة الأفاضل
> أطلب أى مخطوط بمصر أصوره لك إن شاء الله تعالى
> مع أن يكون معك اسم الكتاب أو اسم المؤلف ورقم المخطوط بالدار 
> أرجو من الأخوه الدعاء والتيسير.


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته بارك الله في مسعاك اينما سرت اخي اود كتاب الشامل في فروع الشافعية لابن الصباغ  حتى لو جزء باب الوكالة واكون لك ممتنا لاني اكتب فيه الان لرسالة الدكتوراه وفيه خلل وهذا اميلي hage_1966

----------


## مصطفى الدوري

السلام عليكم
بارك الله بيك يا أخي الفاضل على هذه الخدمة المباركة ولك ان شاء الله الأجر الكثير والوفير لان ما تقدمة لا يقل عما يقدمه الآخرون من خدمة من اجل نشر تعاليم ديننا الحنيف.
اخي بارك الله بيك
والدي يحقق في مخطوطة المطالب العلية للشيخ محمد بن الحسن الواسطي وفيها نقص قليل وعلمنا بانه توجد نسخ من المخطوط في مكتبات بمصر فهل تستطيع مساعدتنا في هذا الامر جزالك الله خيرا.الان لا تحضرني الامكان التي توجد فيها نسخ المخطوط. ارجو منك الرد اذا كان بامكانك مشكورا مساعدتي فاكون جدا ممنون من حضرتك.
اذا احتجت عنواني الالكتروني هو 
mustafaldoury@yahoo.com
موبايلي هو 009647701808719
اخوك الدكتور مصطفى من عاصمة الدولة العباسية سر من راى
ارجوك لا تتغاضى عن هذا الموضوع 
بانظار الرد

----------

